# Can anyone ID this Vine?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

LzyWrldDstryr said:


> I'm having trouble finding what kind of Vine this is any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Possibly Poison Oak (ivy)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

It is the dreaded Oak

Bump: Ivy has sharper shaped edges .


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

It's one of those poisonous plants! What part of the world are you located?


----------



## jfhrtn (Apr 27, 2017)

Agreed with above. Definitely looking like poison oak. Make sure not to burn it or handle it without some latex gloves. 

-James

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Leaves of three, let them be! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LzyWrldDstryr (Jun 17, 2017)

Acknowledged thanks everyone!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

